# pics of my new Bearded Dragon and (I'm still working on) encloser



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 17, 2010)

Here are some pics of Dante, my new Bearded Dragon. The guy said that he is 4 months old. But I am unsure if there is a specific kind of beardy. If you all know please let me know, lol. So here it is, what do you think?

Looks like it's giving me a smile 







A side view...






A good pic showing off the markings






And he had to see what I was doing, lol






Ok, now here are some pics of it's encloser. Remember that I'm still working on it. I know that I need something for it to climb on, so I will be getting that next. And some of you have told me to change the substrate, what is shown in the pics is sand. It has his 2 hides, crickets, some vegies, and water, and the heat source. Any other suggestions??? And what do you think???

Here is the top view...






And the side view... (Don't mind the Jeep door there, thats from my hubby, lol)








___________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)
1 Bearded Dragon (Dante)
1 Shih-tzu/Llasa apso (Suki)


----------



## chadk (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks like a good start.

1) When you get your MVB, you'll need to get it within 12 inches from the basking spot to the bulb. You can raise up the rock\branch or lower the bulb to get the correct temp and distance combo. 
2) You'll need to be able to measure the temp of the actual basking spot and ambient temp on the cool side and warm side.
3) That tank will be OK for about 6mo more, then you really will need a min 40 gal breeder tank.
4) Get rid of the sand and just use paper towl or even shelf liner (non sticking kind)
5) it is looking kinda thin. He should be eating 80% bugs and 20% greens until full grown. Then switch that around...


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 17, 2010)

chadk said:


> Looks like a good start.
> 
> 1) When you get your MVB, you'll need to get it within 12 inches from the basking spot to the bulb. You can raise up the rock\branch or lower the bulb to get the correct temp and distance combo.
> 2) You'll need to be able to measure the temp of the actual basking spot and ambient temp on the cool side and warm side.
> ...




Cool, that sounds good. I am deffinitly going to switch out the flooring in there and get him something so he can get closer to the heat. I have been looking at the breeder tanks for some time now. I love how they give the animal more space to move around. That is something to get in the future.

I am not sure what or how much they were feeding him. When I got him home he ate about 10 crickets and some vegies. Poor thing must have been starving. Is there a "too much" limit that I could feed him? Or will he stop eating when he knows that he is done?

___________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)
1 Bearded Dragon (Dante)
1 Shih-tzu/Llasa apso (Suki)


----------



## chadk (Jul 17, 2010)

As long as he is still actively munching the crickets, keep it going. Just be sure they are not too big (food items should fit within the space between thier eyes). Young growing beardies eat A LOT.

Just don't leave any live crickets in there. At night, they may come out and start chewing on your beardie... One of many reasons I don't like the nasty things...


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh, thank you for telling me that. I keep checking and there is now 1 cricket left. I will have to get that little sucker out of there and save him for later, lol.

___________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)
1 Bearded Dragon (Dante)
1 Shih-tzu/Llasa apso (Suki)


----------



## Isa (Jul 18, 2010)

Jamie, Congratulatons  Dante is super cute, I love his face, it is adorable!


----------



## Kristina (Jul 18, 2010)

Awww, what a cutie!

There are different color morphs of beardies, but what you have there is a stunning little "normal." I have a hypo pastel, he is orange and lavender, very pretty. It looks like your little guy is missing part of his tail - so is mine, due to a cage mate biting it off!

I would seriously look into getting some Dubia roaches, they are a great food source, easy to breed, and don't reek like crickets do.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 19, 2010)

kyryah said:


> Awww, what a cutie!
> 
> There are different color morphs of beardies, but what you have there is a stunning little "normal." I have a hypo pastel, he is orange and lavender, very pretty. It looks like your little guy is missing part of his tail - so is mine, due to a cage mate biting it off!
> 
> I would seriously look into getting some Dubia roaches, they are a great food source, easy to breed, and don't reek like crickets do.



Yeah, he is missing the tip of his tail. The guy that I bought him from said that he had to sell him cheep because of the tip not being there. He said that another BD bit it of. He is a really great BD, so just missing the tip of his tail doesn't matter to me. He is a great pet! I am really happy 

___________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)
1 Bearded Dragon (Dante)
1 Shih-tzu/Llasa apso (Suki)


----------



## dmmj (Jul 19, 2010)

I've always liked beardies, one of the few species I would want to keep myself, don't they get large though?


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 19, 2010)

dmmj said:


> I've always liked beardies, one of the few species I would want to keep myself, don't they get large though?



From everything that I have read it looks like an adult can be from 15-25 inches. This is my first one and so far I am very happy with him. 

___________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)
1 Bearded Dragon (Dante)
1 Shih-tzu/Llasa apso (Suki)


----------

